

Firefox Go Faster - zz1
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Go_Faster

======
alrs
Who is asking for this? Foundational technologies best move a bit slower than
average, that way everything built on top can go fast without wasting energy
on changes beneath.

Web browser development should go-slow so that web development can go-fast.

~~~
maxerickson
Skimming through them, the features there are all user facing, not really new
web technologies. Better add on management shouldn't cause any problems for
web devs.

